# I'm a crazy stretchy green thing!



## Authur (Dec 14, 2008)

Over a handful(if you called maybe 5 a handful) of failed author characters, I came up with just about one of the coolest ever imo; Authur. He's technically the little brother of Chaos from Sonic Adventure 1 by 250 years difference. He can morph into just about anything, but don't think he gets into female figure often. He feels like he can't handle the ol chest balloons very well, and is kinda afraid of either guys coming onto him in that form, or his friends making fun of him and Lugia's fat ass calling him a transexual. Lugia, by the way, is my reiteration of the char, giving him more personality, WAY less size(down to about adult anthro size for the body), and a tendancy to be in the Goth subculture. He has a good personality to him, it's just that he thinks Goth is a little cool for him. Of course, Authur makes fun of him on that note by reading some of his poetry and calling it emo, but he doesn't joke at that as much as Lugia's fatness.


Authur is also pretty much the second coming of Kirby, if you were to think that far. He simply looks at heroes/villains and copies their movesets within a centisecond. Let's see...weaponmaster, vehiclemaster...his friends range from shapeshifting anthros to some of the other heroes like the X-Men for example(but everybody picks on Cyclops because what's not to pick at, ask ShoNuff), but that's another matter altogether. Look at the docs when they come up for that. So other than the fact that he's 3000 but acts 18 due to the soul in his body, that's it! Comment! Oh and he wears a black shirt and blue, knee-holed jeans btw. No naked(unless you want him to be, lols)


----------

